# The project finally begins!



## xwmstormx (May 9, 2014)

Hey all! I've been a shadow on the forums for some time now and finally decided to register and get involved a little bit.

I think the best way to start off is to show a pic of my baby!








Beautiful isn't she?

She is a 300zx off the line in October 1997 with 161k miles on her. Original paint, no body work, original interior and same rims. Just as if she rolled off the line. Even has the original T-Top covers and floor protectors and all the original tools for changing a tire. Hell, she even has the spare tire fully inflated and ready to go if needed.

Over the next year and a half she is going to go through a lot of changes. 

1: I'm stripping her down to metal and replacing any rust I find with new metal welded in. She has some starting at the rear wheels and on the top of the windshield. This has to be done soon.

2: I'll be giving her a new paint job. 
- Either going a coagulated blood red or a burnt orange.

I've not decided on the color yet as I have all summer to do it and that color choice will find it's way into my heart as I straighten out the body.

3: New motor (she has a VG30 non turbo)
- She is getting a VG33 bored out to a vg34 and either supercharged or have a turbo added.
3a: Goal is around 450-500rwhp. Which is plenty.

4: New transmission change. She has an automatic and I'll be getting all the parts I need for a Manual swap. I'll be rebuilding the manual as well.

5: Since the body is getting an overhaul and a new engine is being introduced all the suspension has to be done over. Tearing it all out and stripping that all down to metal and adding some new paint-protectants to them. All new bushings and any needed fasteners.

I've had this car for a long time now and I'm excited that this is the year that I will finally be able to start the build.

I'll post any pics I can as I get things moving. Going to be a long process and a lot of hard work.

But we all know what hard work and determination can be for these vehicles. Works of pain and love. 

Any tips/tricks/suggestions are always welcome.


----------

